# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα >  Ανταλλασω Ζευγαροστρα

## CyberPanos

Ανταλλασω Ζευγαροστρα 60x41x40 cm με κλουβι ψηλο και ανετο,για μεγαλου μεγεθους παπαγαλους 
Το κλουβι το αγορασα απο εδω:http://tinyurl.com/398mtl6
Ειναι σε ασπρο χρωμα και ειναι ελαφρως μεταχηρισμενο(Ουτε 1 μηνα)

----------

